# How soon did you ride after giving birth?



## Bluecat (16 August 2011)

As title says. Im 7 months pregnant and desperate to ride again.I havent been able to since 4 months due to feeling awful and painful hips.So cant wait till i can get back in th saddle.


----------



## Solo1 (16 August 2011)

I know someone who was at the Boxing day meet two days after.

She is dedicated though


----------



## aimsymc (16 August 2011)

I was on after 3 days, just a wee wander round though! About a week befor i went in school. I rode untill about 7months so wasnt to long a break.


----------



## pokerface (16 August 2011)

i went back to riding 4 a day, 3 weeks later, eventing again in 5 weeks. And i did not have an easy birth, had to go to theatre afterwards ( dont want to scare u! have an epidural and it will be fine!) took arnica everyday which im sure helped, did fall off out of a trot on the gallops when one horse spooked badly with me, your reactions wont be as quick, and i spent a lot of money on back people where everything had gone slack i uncovered a can of worms when i went back to riding! but i was bloody determined i was getting back to it, even had to produce a doc letter saying i COULD COME BACK to work, as boss wanted me to not ride for 6 weeks!


----------



## quirky (16 August 2011)

It depends on the birth.
If you have stitches, it can be quite painful just to sit, let alone squidge round in a saddle .

I would not plan to be riding by a certain time, as you may well be disappointed when you can't get back on .

I rode 4 weeks after birth but probably should have waited as my core muscles were pretty week still.


----------



## jennywren07 (16 August 2011)

i left it 10weeks. i didn't ride all through my pregnancy due to a dislocated knee early on and a mahoosive bump. i also had a very rough birth having an emergancy c-section and nearly died through blood loss/ very high bp.

that said i was up and about pretty much as usual 2weeks after, just less energy!! 
My only advice would be dont rush it. i only managed a walk around the block yet needed a nap afterwards :/


----------



## lnb (16 August 2011)

when ever you feel comfortable to get back in the saddle! but don't force yourself  
i was really lucky and rode most of my pregnancy and riding again about 2 weeks after. i didn't do anything too trying though just hacking out and popping the odd little fence. most people i know carried on riding as normal soon after....i think its a personal choice of what you feel comfortable with and obviously knowing your body. 
hope everything goes well for you and baby


----------



## Orchardbeck (16 August 2011)

I was back on after 6 weeks, after 11 months of not riding (I stopped as soon as I found out I was pregnant, just because I have an unpredictable older mare, and a youngster - too risky!). 

I was so nervous the first time I got back on, even on my older mare, who I've had 15 years, I couldn't believe it. I never imagined I would be like that. 

I had that horrible hip thing too - I have never known pain like it!


----------



## nicelittle (16 August 2011)

I got back on after 5 months, but it was too soon!! I had the horrible hip thing too, and its left me with a crooked pelvis, riding too soon has compounded it and its taken a few years to come to light!
In hindsight, I would have seen an oesteopath first, as I'm now battlling not to be extremely crooked.

In comparison to orchardbeck though, I have found new determination and confidence to do things I would never have considered before.

Good luck!


----------



## Bluecat (16 August 2011)

Thankyou for the replies.For those that had hip pain did it stay after birth?


----------



## Syrah (16 August 2011)

Bluecat said:



			Thankyou for the replies.For those that had hip pain did it stay after birth?
		
Click to expand...

Mine did with my youngest for about 2 weeks.  My SPD was worse with my eldest, I was on crutches for the last couple of months of pregnancy, I can't remember how long it took for the pain to go then as I wasn't able to do much after a bad birth (I too won't go into detail, don't want to scare you and what happened to me was very rare).

Ride when you feel able to.  If that's straight away, then great, if it takes a while that's fine too.

How you feel now may completely change once the baby is here and you've gone through birth.


----------



## legend22 (16 August 2011)

I was back on after 6 weeks. Had an emergancy C-section. Not as good as before for sure though and suffering groin / nerve pain now so waiting for a hospital appointment....!


----------



## Bluecat (16 August 2011)

What were your symptoms of spd?as they think thats what i have?How far along were you when it started?


----------



## nicolenlolly (16 August 2011)

Please may I ask a sort of related question?  I am only 8 weeks pregnant so not really considering yet how soon the other end, more how long can I carry on before I have to stop.
My main concern is that the midwife I saw for booking in said to me that she is sure that I should wear gloves at all times when handling the horses as their saliva has something harmful in and I should not poo-pick (dammit!).  Not being funny but I dont want to have to wear gloves all the time, I love my boys and want to be able to give them a hug without worrying what germs they might have, I love that horsey smell and kisses on the end of their little noses.
Anyone else heard of this?thanks


----------



## Bluecat (16 August 2011)

Ive never heard this and i still kiss and cuddle my horses and sometimes pick up their poo (when my husband lets me lol. Hes taken over th mucking old and harder chores mainly)


----------



## pokerface (16 August 2011)

i would take what your midwife says with a bit of a pinch of salt! unless they are horsey they really dont understand us horsey birds, when my midwife asked me if i was going to breast feed, i gave her an example where it might be awkward, ie taking a horse for dressage training, and she was horrified that i was planning my feeding round taking a horse in the lorry! she was also disgusted by the fact i was going back to work to take my boss hunting after 2 weeks! so i ended up brushing the surface with what i was doing!! i tried to explain that this was how MY life worked but to no avail, really dont think you will harm yor self or baby with light duties


----------



## anuvb (16 August 2011)

Tbh am not aware of any bugs from horses but there are some animals you shouldn't touch (eg sheep apparently - just found this out from a friend who is a farmer). The truth is that everything is potentially risky when you're pregnant. I'm not much further on than you and am still doing everything as normal - good luck x


----------



## Orchardbeck (16 August 2011)

The hip pain did go away, I think it was a couple of weeks after. However I got told by my physio (I had to have physio for 6 months after the birth - we won't go in to details...) and she said that because I was still breastfeeding at 6 months, my ligaments would still be loose from the pregnancy hormones - I assumed everything would be back to normal by that stage. 

I think it is supposed 5 months after the birth you are generally considered to be 'back to normal' if you are not breastfeeding - but I'm yet to find anyone who is truly as strong as what they were before! Maybe others on her are coping better?

I never envisaged I would have such problems in getting time to ride; I feel really guilty in asking anyone other than my husband to look after my baby girl so that I can ride. However we have also been dogged with equine ailments this year so I suppose it is all to take in to consideration.


----------



## Orchardbeck (16 August 2011)

Oh, and on the animal subject, cat litter trays and sheep are supposed to be  possible sources of listeria, and when lambing, sheep also have the risk of passing chlamidia to humans and therefore your unborn baby. Horses and their muck are fine - it's just grass isn't it?!! 

I think the only thing you have to worry about is using wormers, and flyspray with Deet, also when you are breastfeeding, but as long as you wash your hands after I'm sure the risks are very low. The main risk with horses is obviously getting kicked or knocked over - your reactions are so much slower.


----------



## hannah87 (16 August 2011)

I have been wondering this, am due to pop next week with my first and havnt ridden since 12 weeks so am DESPERATE to be back on board. I had visions of strapping child onto my back after 2 days and going out hacking but OH soon put a stop to that day dream!!! I am hoping somewhere around a fortnight-4 weeks after, depending on how the birth goes. Also could do with shifting the 2 stone Iv put on first but hoping most of that will bog off when baby is born and with breastfeeding (she wishes!).


----------



## blitznbobs (16 August 2011)

It took me 3 months... I had internal and external stitches and an episeotomy and I couldn't even sit on a dining room chair for 6 weeks and the horse I was riding at the time was a HUGE moving dutch warmblood... I didn't trot on him then... good job his walk to canters are spot on!!

BnBx


----------



## Smurphy (16 August 2011)

I was riding after 5 weeks and I had a C section, I did a showing show 8 weeks after but it was tiring! I think you will struggle more findind the time to ride with a newborn especially if your breast feeding so bare that in mind to!


----------



## alwaysbroke (16 August 2011)

Didn't have horses when I had my older girls, but years down the line had another baby. Had been riding 4 to 7 a day before I was pregnant and gradually cut it down to 3 by 33 weeks. Refused to give up, but was banned from the 'biggies' by OH at 34 weeks, so carried on on the girls pony until 7 days before. 8 hrs before giving birth I mucked out 3 deep littered stables completely. Had the quickest and least painful delivery of all 3 kids Was back to jumping the pony 5 days later, I just got lucky wouldn't recommend anything that I did, but it worked for me.


----------



## Snoopy1 (16 August 2011)

You will know when you are ready so I would wait and see how you feel afterwards.  I had an emergency C-section with my first, with complications during surgery and afterwards however was back in the saddle 5 1/2 weeks later.  I gave birth to my second child 2 weeks ago tomorrow, via elective c-sec due to the complications of the last one and feel like I could jump on my horse and go for a canter tomorrow!!  Not sure that I will have time just yet especially as I am breast feeding, but I am aiming to be back on within the next 2 wks.  Also make sure you are healed enough to cope with any falls etc, after all, it is not without its risks!  All the best.


----------



## Ginge Crosby (16 August 2011)

I'm due this friday, and feel exactly the same - desperate to get back in the saddle. I rode up til 5 months gone but developed spd pain so had to stop. I'm planning on lunging the boy to get his fitness (and discipline) back up, then riding after the 6 week checkup (as advised by my horsey midwife) although depending how good the boy behaves i may get on sooner! Think i'll have to see how labour goes and how long it takes for everything to settle 'down there' before i decide tho. no point rushing into it and doing more damage. 

Hope all goes well with the baby - and just a tip, keep yourself nice and busy in the last few weeks otherwise you'll end up going stir-crazy like me!! x


----------



## mulledwhine (16 August 2011)

It all depends on you to be fair, I had a bad accident before I found out I was pregnant , while having physio found the little blighter was a ok, what a shock !!!!

 Had an elected c section, and by that time had decided was too scared to do it again ( shOcker as I was the bravest person I knew )

Not much help I know , but as a result, 5 years on my daughter is begging me to ride, as she dOes not remember me riding, I think I dare not as the horses I used to ride were nut jobs, including my own 

Again not much help, except to say when you feel ready is the right time xx


----------

